# How do you attach your bow to your backpack



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I have some hunting/backpack archery trips this fall and winter and was wondering how other hunters/backpackers attach their bows to their backpacks?


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't attach mine to my pack. I put on my pack and use a Primos bow sling to carry my bow over the pack ...


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I have thought about that, but I will be using two treking poles and I'm afraid that I will be hitting the bow with the poles.


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

My Eberlestock pack is designed to carry a bow, so I just strap it on using the straps designed for that purpose and go.


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

another vote for the eberlestock "x1", being able to get the bow without taking off the pack is a big plus
dan


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*backpack doesn't work to me*

Seems that there is always too much brush I am worried about snagging the bow back there where I cannot see it.
I just use a shoulder sling. easier to get to and easier to manuver around the next thicket or snag.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got a thing made by HideAway it's a carrier for bow/rifle that you can attach to just about anything. Cost like $12, having trouble finding one online right now but will try again in the morning or I'll post some pics of mine. I got it to use with my Magnus RackPack but haven't tried it yet.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

RTHRBHNTN said:


> another vote for the eberlestock "x1", being able to get the bow without taking off the pack is a big plus
> dan


They are nice packs but I'll be going on a couple of 5/6 day hunts so I will need a larger pack. The one I'll be taking is a Jansport 4900 ci external frame. Eberlestock Universal Bow Carrier looks interesting though.


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

I strap my bow to my pack with the compression straps on the pack itself (Badlands 2200) and a bungee cord.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

AERO63 said:


> I strap my bow to my pack with the compression straps on the pack itself (Badlands 2200) and a bungee cord.


WOW that sounds simple enough. I guess it's Keep, It, Simple,


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)

I always carry my bow in hand for a unexpected shot. My Hornhunter pack has bow straps on it. I have only strapped it on once when packing out my buddys elk last year.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Those Bow Bat XL's look like they would work pretty well. I checked one out at Cabelas and it looked and felt like it was good quality, and would really protect your bow.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

unloaded said:


> I've got a thing made by HideAway it's a carrier for bow/rifle that you can attach to just about anything. Cost like $12, having trouble finding one online right now but will try again in the morning or I'll post some pics of mine. I got it to use with my Magnus RackPack but haven't tried it yet.
> 
> peace.
> unloaded


Is this like a bow sling?


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's a pick of the package, I'll post some of the carrier in a minute.










peace.
unloaded


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are some more pics, has a boot for butt or cam and a padded buckle for stock or riser, both pieces attach to you pack with velcro. These should give you a good idea.




























peace.
unloaded


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are pics from back of the package, with part numbers. I bought it last year and it seemed like it'd been there a while, not sure if they still make it. They have an unfinshed website but the Contact link seems to work. If you can't find one or similar let me know but I'd rather hang onto it.



















peace.
unloaded


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

my Badlands Superday pack has basically the same system built in as the one shown above. Only used it once though. I am super hyper-sensitive about my sights, rest, etc... not getting caught on brush and tree limbs and getting knocked off or broke. So I just carry my bow.


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

fx4hauler said:


> WOW that sounds simple enough. I guess it's Keep, It, Simple,


Haha...well it's simple enough for me!! 

I strap the bow on my back pretty often, but normally only when I'm making a long hike in or out of somewhere...or if it's dark.

If I'm just moving from one basin to the next mid-day or something I carry the bow.


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Trekking Pole in one hand, bow in the other for a long hike out. But, that's just my preference to use a single trekking pole, I'm sure there are a lot of advantages to using 2. My trekking pole is also my elk decoy, so I always have it with me.

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

unloaded said:


> Here are some more pics, has a boot for butt or cam and a padded buckle for stock or riser, both pieces attach to you pack with velcro. These should give you a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and pics. I sent Hideaway a email and one of your pics. We will see what they say. If I can't get a Hideaway, Eberlestock has something simular but it's $31.00 and is made to fit their packs but I'm sure it can be modified to fit mine.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Let us know what they say. If they are still available I might grab a few more, I can think of tons of uses for them.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## moethedog (Aug 27, 2007)

Slick idea...I'ld buy one of those Hideaway deals!


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

I use a Horn Hunter pack that has excellent straps for attaching a bow.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Widgeon said:


> I use a Horn Hunter pack that has excellent straps for attaching a bow.


I use the Horn Hunter also, great pack.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I have this realy cool thing on the end of my arm 



its called a hand opposible grip and everything works real good:wink:


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

OK. After looking at some of the packs that are made to hold a bow and Unloaded's picks of the HideAway Bow Carrier, and the way that Aero63 straps his bow to his pack by using the compression straps I decided to it Aero63's way. And Lord and behold it works great. I'm sure this setup will change a little when the pack gets fully loaded and the color of the pillow will have to change but the idea seems to be sound. The pack weighs 25 lbs right now and I can lift the pack up by the bow and the bow moves very little. There will also be a sleeping bag attached to the bottom of the pack but I think that may help stablize the bow. I did strap the bow to the top and the bottom of the pack. The pic of the stap on the bottom did not turn out so that is why I didn't include it. I straped the quiver to the side of the pack because if I left the quiver on the bow the bowsight and arrow rest would be pressed against the back of the pack. I was afaid that would over time cause the rest and/or sight to move. I used the pillow to cushion the arrows and quiver. I can see that some sort of cover for the broadhead end of the quiver will be nessecary. But all and all I think it is a keeper.:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

AERO63 said:


> I strap my bow to my pack with the compression straps on the pack itself (Badlands 2200) and a bungee cord.


What I've always done with various packs as well. Just like that ^^^^

Once shooting light is near though it won't leave my hand until shooting light is gone.


----------



## bowcowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

*go crooked horn*

here is the pack i use and I too often use climbing ploes and as you can see there are no restrictions , they are now offered at bass pro shops , i have had mine for three seasons and let me say this is one tough pack and i abuse the hell out of it


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

elkmtngear said:


> Trekking Pole in one hand, bow in the other for a long hike out. But, that's just my preference to use a single trekking pole, I'm sure there are a lot of advantages to using 2. My trekking pole is also my elk decoy, so I always have it with me.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff (AT Sponsor)
> www.elkmtngear.com


Jeff if you use two poles right it takes alot of pressure off you knees. I was looking at you web sight and your trekking pole/blinde looks interesting I'm just not sure how a person could use it with a bow?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a reply for what I assume are the new owners or distributor's of HideAway Hunting Gear. Kinda disappointed but I think I have it figured out.
Maybe


Hello Mike, 

Many thanks for contacting AmeriBag Outdoors, formerly Cerf Products, Inc. We apologize for the delay in responding to you. Unfortunately, we no longer carry that product. 

Best, 
Thea


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

several packs from Rocky Mountain Packs have cargo straps on the top. I strap the riser ACROSS the top, and strap it down with these straps. Then carry the bow across your back, not up and down. Works slick. I like the yukon day pack or kodiak best for carrying a bow.


----------

